# Throwing up regularly but its always just phlegm. Any ideas



## Dave7 (26 Oct 2020)

Not a nice subject I know.
It appears we are both suffering Long Covid after flu Jan/Feb. Severe fatigue. No appetite. Leg strength gone......sometimes have to come downstairs on our bums and literally haul ourselves upstairs.
But.......
No idea if this is related to the Covid. 
Every week or so, without warning, MrsD will suddenly throw up. But its all clear phlegm.
I am going to the pharmacist tomorrow to ask the questions but wondered if others had ever had anything similar.


----------



## Sharky (26 Oct 2020)

My daughter suffered from similar symptons for a long time until it was investigated and discovered she had a hiatus hernia. Google this and Gerd and acid reflux.

Lansoprazole was prescribed that resolved it, but unfortunately symptons are returning and she is on different medications.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Oct 2020)

Talk to your GP. Those symptoms aren't normal so it's a minimum of a telephone appointment with the GP in these Covid times.


----------



## cougie uk (26 Oct 2020)

GP rather than us randoms in here. Good luck getting it sorted.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

If unable to speak to your GP, try 111.


----------

